
Patron Analytica - exolymph
https://patronanalytica.com/
======
christefano
“Your Patreon is a business. Act like it.”

Ouch. Marketing copy like this doesn’t endear me to /any/ product or service.
Unless (maybe) it’s intentionally trying to be cheeky.

